# Will Smith assaults Chris Rock at the Oscars



## subcon959 (Mar 28, 2022)

I didn't watch the ceremony (who did?) and didn't even remember it was on, but I read about the altercation the next day. There is still an uncensored clip of it on Youtube at the time of this post..



My immediate reaction was that it was staged to try and bring back some viewership to the failing event, but on retrospection that doesn't really make any sense for a once a year show. Plus the way Chris Rock acts afterwards looks genuine to me.

If it's real though, why wasn't Will Smith at the very least approached by security, if not outright arrested?


----------



## Davycrockof (Mar 28, 2022)

not going to lie, but who here never wanted to slap chris rock across the face?


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Mar 28, 2022)

You don't F around with Fish Money, I guess.


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 28, 2022)

Bruv it was a slap, And you want him to be arrested?

Chris Rock decided to not press any charges


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Gronbar (Mar 28, 2022)

Out of touch Americans with their oscars.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2022)

We had a "similar" Event in Germany 2 Days ago.....



Seems to be new "Trend"....

People (comedians) who make fun of others sometimes get a "hit on the mouth"...very funny...


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> We had a "similar" Event in Germany 2 Days ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'all should do like the French and throw cream pies at people instead.
It's really funny, I swear.


----------



## Viri (Mar 28, 2022)

Is this how they're trying to boost the ratings of the Oscars? Most people don't want to watch celebrities circle jerk for a few hours. lol


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 28, 2022)

Sorry but lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 28, 2022)

Mixed feelings about this as violence is never the answer but Chris Rock making fun of Jada's alopecia is lower than low. It was only a matter of time before someone gave Rock a good slapping due to his unfunny and downright hurtful so called comedy shtick.


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)

deinonychus71 said:


> Y'all should do like the French and throw cream pies at people instead.
> It's really funny, I swear.


I followed your advice and googled "French getting creampied"  and...  Maybe French comedy isn't for me   



Alexander1970 said:


> We had a "similar" Event in Germany 2 Days ago.....


I never knew Oliver Pocher was a comedian... Probably because he never said anything funny in his life


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> I followed your advice and googled "French getting creampied"  and...  Maybe French comedy isn't for me


Maybe Google in Croatia is different ? You should set your VPN to Russia - maybe you get the correct Results.



Veho said:


> I never knew Oliver Pocher was a comedian... Probably because he never said anything funny in his life


Obviously true....


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 28, 2022)

Stolen from twitter.


----------



## ital (Mar 28, 2022)

Its a way to start censoring comedians.


----------



## britain4 (Mar 28, 2022)

It was a bad joke in bad taste... but what an overreaction.... came across more as a violent thug to me than a "vessel for love"


----------



## Stone_Wings (Mar 28, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> Bruv it was a slap, And you want him to be arrested?
> 
> Chris Rock decided to not press any charges



Absolutely he should have been arrested. Should have his Oscar stripped from him too. It's called assault in case you're unaware. Will has a history of anger problems and his entire family are dysfunctional circus clowns. Don't know why the asshole is still thought of as some kind of role model. He's not, and hasn't been for a VERY long time. What would happen to the ordinary person if they walked up to Will Smith and slapped him in the face? Think about that for a second. Why should he get special treatment for assault just because he's a celebrity (who happens to make some of the shittiest movies and music I've ever seen or heard)? I've never been a Chris Rock fan, but Will Smith can seriously go fuck himself. He's been trash for years.


----------



## Valwinz (Mar 28, 2022)

Son friend has sex with his wife = ok
Dude Jokes about wife = girly slap 

i guess now i know why cuck is trending on twitter


----------



## Stone_Wings (Mar 28, 2022)

Here's a good comment I read elsewhere: "Will Smith attacked Chris Rock and then helped us all heal by explaining how tough God’s plan for him is."


----------



## gohan123 (Mar 28, 2022)

stranno said:


> You don't F around with Fish Money, I guess.


now I know why I hate her face so much.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 28, 2022)

Will Smith understandably has self-esteem problems and his demons that make him try to act though as to compensate inspire second hand embarrassment instead of anything remotely resembling respect... It's sad. And meanwhile sure he is getting cucked again.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Mar 28, 2022)

gohan123 said:


> now I know why I hate her face so much.


Really? It's probably my favorite character in Gotham. I mean, the superpowers comeback was really crappy, but her first part on the series was really cool.

And I'm pretty sure she is a strong woman, so Will Smith has been a bit jerk, imo.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Mar 28, 2022)

stranno said:


> And I'm pretty sure she is a strong woman, so Will Smith has been a bit jerk, imo



I will assume you don't know much about the Smith family. A strong woman? A "bit" of a jerk? Both of them, and their kids, are severely unstable and dysfunctional whack-a-doodles.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Son friend has sex with his wife = ok
> Dude Jokes about wife = girly slap
> 
> i guess now i know why cuck is trending on twitter


Have you seen slap tournaments. Slaps are deadly.


----------



## Viri (Mar 28, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Sorry but lolView attachment 303633


Other men sure leave "fresh prints" on his wife's face, while Will watches.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 28, 2022)

ital said:


> Its a way to start censoring comedians.



The writing's been on the wall for a while now. Words are violence, but apparently it's ok to use actual violence in retaliation.

To be clear, I don't begrudge a man sticking up for his wife - but that's not what this was, he laughed at the joke just like everyone else. It wasn't until he got "the look" from her that he had any problem with it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> To be clear, I don't begrudge a man sticking up for his wife - but that's not what this was, he laughed at the joke just like everyone else. It wasn't until he got "the look" from her that he had any problem with it.


Do we have raw footage of that, or just the heavily edited show that was broadcast?


----------



## djnate27 (Mar 28, 2022)

Wouldn't it be funny if this started a trend of 'joke victims' walking up on stage when a comedian is talking about them?


----------



## Cylent1 (Mar 28, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> Bruv it was a slap, And you want him to be arrested?
> 
> Chris Rock decided to not press any charges


Assault is assault no matter who you are and how rich you are.  CAN YOU SAY PRIVILAGE?


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> The writing's been on the wall for a while now. Words are violence, but apparently it's ok to use actual violence in retaliation.
> 
> To be clear, I don't begrudge a man sticking up for his wife - but that's not what this was, he laughed at the joke just like everyone else. It wasn't until he got "the look" from her that he had any problem with it.


People fake laughing off to not show they are hurt or mad


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2022)

Cylent1 said:


> Assault is assault no matter who you are and how rich you are.  CAN YOU SAY PRIVELAGE?


Chris Rock did not press charges. Don't know where you got the privilege thing from.


----------



## Cylent1 (Mar 28, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Chris Rock did not press charges. Don't know where you got the privilege thing from.


Commonwealth states pick up the charges if the victim doesn't.  NOW CAN YOU SAY PRIVELAGE?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 28, 2022)

personally, I think Smith was out of line.  I didn't quite hear what Rock said though.  however, I doubt there was any malice or hatred behind the joke.


----------



## ZeroFX (Mar 28, 2022)

So the cuck got fresh pissed with a joke, wow.


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)

Cylent1 said:


> CAN YOU SAY PRIVELAGE?


Not sure, I've never seen that word before, but I can give it a try if you'd like.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 28, 2022)

one actor slaps the face of other actor in the stage of a huge event... not that I'm saying that it was staged but I'm not saying the opposite either...

I just heard about this year's Oscar because this slap, so, intentional or not, it kinda worked for them.

It the thing was indeed real, both are wrong IMO and Chris Rock did something slight worse than Will Smith.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> personally, I think Smith was out of line.  I didn't quite hear what Rock said though.  however, I doubt there was any malice or hatred behind the joke.


Jada has auto immune disease which has caused her to suffer from alopecia. Chris Rock made fun of this and got slapped. Making fun of someone else's illness is disgusting.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> personally, I think Smith was out of line.  I didn't quite hear what Rock said though.  however, I doubt there was any malice or hatred behind the joke.


It was just a joke about her being bald now. As in "she could star in G.I. Jane 2".


----------



## godreborn (Mar 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Jada has auto immune disease which has caused her to suffer from alopecia. Chris Rock made fun of this and got slapped. Making fun of someone else's illness is disgusting.


I see.  that is in poor taste.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2022)

Cylent1 said:


> Commonwealth states pick up the charges if the victim doesn't.  NOW CAN YOU SAY PRIVELAGE?


It was a one time slap. There was no serious injury. Will Smith is not a constant threat to Chris Rock. Common wealth does not need to get involved.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> It was just a joke about her being bald now. As in "she could star in G.I. Jane 2".


Obviously made to make fun of her 

If theres one thing about Women it's hair.


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2022)

That made that joke even funnier!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 28, 2022)

SG854 said:


> It was a one time slap. There was no serious injury. Will Smith is not a constant threat to Chris Rock. Common wealth does not need to get involved.





SG854 said:


> Obviously made to make fun of her
> 
> If theres one thing about Women it's hair.



I don't think this deserves any charges to be pressed.
Probably a sanction from the academy to Will Smith, as in e.g. getting him banned from assisting an event for X years. I mean you can't just get up and show violence in an international live academy show, this is a bad look, there are conduct codes.

PS: and yes, though the joke was bad, it is not something that justifies violence (nothing does in a live show, short of something that endangers your life); this could have been handled in an adult way, address it during your speech, etc. This looks very bad for international credibility of the Oscars as a serious event (well, it was decadent already anyway).


----------



## Imbecilesdisagreewithme (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## jos010 (Mar 28, 2022)

good example for his kids gj its a hard world


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 28, 2022)

I doubt this was staged, if it was I think they seriously need to admit to it as Will Smith comes off looking horrible in my opinion. Anyway this has pretty much tarnished his first Oscar win, maybe it will be revoked too and maybe even he will get banned from the academy. Imagine the impact it would have had if he walked up to Chris and acted like an adult and instead of slapping him he just said "that was not very funny Chris, she has a condition." This would be a completely different story now.

The bottom line is this, Will Smith is a 50 year old man that has been in the business for over 30 years, he should be able to control himself in this very public and very mild situation. Yes Chris Rocks joke on reflection might be a bit insensitive but what everyone forgets is that Will Smith made his career from Fat and Bald uncle Phil jokes. He should be way more thick skinned. 

Will has just become a cringe lord these days and seems to have some sort of mental health issues. Maybe that is why his wife is sleeping around and Jayden is an equally massive cringe lord. He needs to fucking just pull himself together. Anyway the South Park take on this will probably be pretty funny.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 29, 2022)

Will Smith used DOUBLE SLAP on Chris Rock.... Is was SUPER EFFECTIVE!!!!


----------



## cracker (Mar 29, 2022)

It was pretty scary how quickly he went from laughing at the joke to being physically violent. Having seen this firsthand in the past, I'd say he has some bad mental problems.


----------



## Viri (Mar 29, 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 29, 2022)

cracker said:


> It was pretty scary how quickly he went from laughing at the joke to being physically violent. Having seen this firsthand in the past, I'd say he has some bad mental problems.


I would not say its as straight forward as that and the possibility of his change in reaction is due to Jada's response is a more likely scenario. 

There is a lot of dirty laundry out there in regards to Smith's family (a lot of which the wife herself has let out to open in the world) I will not touch on it too much since most people probably know the short of it, but between her infidelity instances and her constant bringing up her previous loves before Smith, he is not in an enviable position. Why does he not just leave her? He does not want to be like his father and abandon his family. This mentality has basically locked him into a toxic relationship that has plagued his life and he cannot bring himself to walk away from because he wants to be there for his kids and to be a proper father for them. 

Unfortunately his kids do not seem to respect him much either. He is essentially in a hell of his own personal making, and I am sure what we saw tonight was just the conflict between them act out in real time in a classic way of trying to defend her in a way that she would respect him more, which she probably doesn't at all. 


There are no good parties here, Will should have just done nothing at all, Chris' Jokes would have gone over most people's heads without much long term memory and Jada should have just taken the damn joke. Yeah it sucks being made fun of something that you did because you are losing your hair but again, it would have been a forgotten moment of the night like everything else that went down there. This act only solidifies the moment and the entirety of the night into memory for everyone. It could have been forgettable and ignored in the long run in the history of long, drawn out and boring award nights. This will not be the case now, Will Smith's life will now be put under a microscope from this and all I can say is I hope that he gets the help he needs, not for mental sake but for the life he is trapped in because he cannot bring himself to leave. I hope he can find the means to make the right choice and improve his life from that point forward.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 29, 2022)

I would have done the same. Insult my wife indeed. On national TV no less. Shame on Chris!


----------



## AleronIves (Mar 29, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Making fun of someone else's illness is disgusting.


Will Smith was free to voice his displeasure with the joke (which apparently was fake, since he initially laughed along with everybody else), but just because a joke was in poor taste does not give him the right to assault the comedian.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 29, 2022)

AleronIves said:


> Will Smith was free to voice his displeasure with the joke (which apparently was fake, since he initially laughed along with everybody else), but just because a joke was in poor taste does not give him the right to assault the comedian.


Did you miss my post on page 1?? Where I said violence is never the answer.


----------



## cracker (Mar 29, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I would not say its as straight forward as that and the possibility of his change in reaction is due to Jada's response is a more likely scenario.
> 
> There is a lot of dirty laundry out there in regards to Smith's family (a lot of which the wife herself has let out to open in the world) I will not touch on it too much since most people probably know the short of it, but between her infidelity instances and her constant bringing up her previous loves before Smith, he is not in an enviable position. Why does he not just leave her? He does not want to be like his father and abandon his family. This mentality has basically locked him into a toxic relationship that has plagued his life and he cannot bring himself to walk away from because he wants to be there for his kids and to be a proper father for them.
> 
> ...



I get that. His actions show that there is more feeding his rage than a simple joke. That is why it is so scary.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2022)

I am pretty sure (after Smith excused himself to Rock) they _have to make_ a Movie together ("Recommendation" from their Managers and their Studiobosses...) and everything is "good"........THE END.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2022)

I can see a new MCU character, The Slap


----------



## Valwinz (Mar 30, 2022)

some people decided to send will so nice messages so nice


----------



## Tsukiru (Mar 30, 2022)

AleronIves said:


> Will Smith was free to voice his displeasure with the joke (which apparently was fake, since he initially laughed along with everybody else), but just because a joke was in poor taste does not give him the right to assault the comedian.


We can't ever know what's in these people's heads, maybe the joke sunk in or he thought oh that's kind of mean actually. We can only make guesses from real far.


ital said:


> Its a way to start censoring comedians.


Ah yes, comedians. Known for being censored with how much they cry, outloud, about being censored. The nonissue rears its head in the non-important story. Comedians are fine, they're not champions of free-speech either. Even without the slap, it was a shit joke. God forbid comedians know a little more about their subject before joking about them. Live. In front of them.

The slap was a bit much but it's very easy to say "I'd do differently" being so afar. And Chris really doubles down on it, which doesn't make anything better. No reason to be an asshole and bark back about it. You shouldn't have to explain why it's funny actually because "well I intended for this," because whether or not it lands is out of your control.

It shouldn't even matter now, Chris at the moment hasn't pressed charges and there's been a public apology. It's between those people and them alone. They're celebrities, so of course we'll hear details regardless, but all these takes are so bad. So much about "adult ways" like this isn't just a human response or whatever about "violence." A great platitude, but words will not always land if you want to draw the point (or slap mark) across.

And it's just weird to take this as a chance to go "their whole family is dysfunctional" like the realm of a celebrity family or child stars isn't fucked from the start. Like I haven't heard of Jaden or Willow in years and they just seem to be doing whatever. Unless you're really tied to really old stories and tweets, this isn't fucking about them.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 30, 2022)

A couple things I noticed.  First, Chris Rock didn't make fun of an illness.  He made fun of her appearance, apparently unaware of an illness.  Making it out like illness is the crux of the joke seems a little fake to me.

Second, in various places I see people refer to Will's incident as being similar to Kanye's.  It makes me wonder how everyone would have reacted if Kanye slapped Taylor Swift across the face.


----------



## cvskid (Mar 30, 2022)

People act like will smith beat chris rock down to the point where he had to go to the hospital. People know they would get heated too if someone made fun of your wife for a disease that's outside of her control life threatening or not.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 30, 2022)

cvskid said:


> People act like will smith beat chris rock down to the point where he had to go to the hospital. People know they would get heated too if someone made fun of your wife for a disease that's outside of her control life threatening or not.


I think it mainly comes down to the fact that people don't want for it to be okay, because they want to be able to speak freely without the knowledge that society condones someone clocking them for "being insensitive".

I haven't seen anyone acting like what you said.  I've seen people who want Will to face the whole brunt of the law and are arguing in that effect.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 30, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Mixed feelings about this as violence is never the answer but Chris Rock making fun of Jada's alopecia is lower than low. It was only a matter of time before someone gave Rock a good slapping due to his unfunny and downright hurtful so called comedy shtick.


honestly violece or not chrs rock deserved it like a certain someoe else does for mocking the mentally challenged


----------



## tabzer (Mar 30, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> honestly violece or not chrs rock deserved it like a certain someoe else does for mocking the mentally challenged


Mentally challenged people annoy me when they want their arguments to be accepted on the premise of "participating".  Here's a fact.  Chris Rock did not "make fun of alopecia".

If you don't accept my argument, I will get mad and blame it on something that is outside of my control, and then blame you for being insensitive about it.  <--This is what you look like to me.


----------



## AleronIves (Mar 30, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Did you miss my post on page 1?? Where I said violence is never the answer.


You also said it was only a matter of time before somebody slapped him for his unfunny and hurtful so-called comedy. Maybe I'm misinterpreting your intentions, but you seemed to imply that he deserved the violent response.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 30, 2022)

Regardless of how anyone feels about the incident itself, it should be plain to see that this sort of behaviour shouldn't be acceptable for celebrities just like it wouldn't have been if a random person had done it. The whole thing stank of privilege and I really hope it was staged otherwise everything is more fucked than I thought.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 30, 2022)

AleronIves said:


> You also said it was only a matter of time before somebody slapped him for his unfunny and hurtful so-called comedy. Maybe I'm misinterpreting your intentions, but you seemed to imply that he deserved the violent response.


Yes you are totally misinterpreting what I said lol His type of humour was always going to end with him at some point in his life pissing someone off so bad that he got whacked. That is not me saying at all he deserved it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes you are totally misinterpreting what I said lol His type of humour was always going to end with him at some point in his life pissing someone off so bad that he got whacked. That is not me saying at all he deserved it.


See...that was the Reason (you maybe remember),when i said,I have feared you in my first Days on GBAtemp.....


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 30, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes you are totally misinterpreting what I said lol His type of humour was always going to end with him at some point in his life pissing someone off so bad that he got whacked. That is not me saying at all he deserved it.


Well, it's a dangerous job going all the way back to court jesters getting their head chopped off by the king. I've noticed that American comedians have a different view to British, they actually get pissed off by hecklers over there (to the point you can be escorted out by security) whereas here they have much thicker skin and actually enjoy the banter.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 30, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Well, it's a dangerous job going all the way back to court jesters getting their head chopped off by the king. I've noticed that American comedians have a different view to British, they actually get pissed off by hecklers over there (to the point you can be escorted out by security) whereas here they have much thicker skin and actually enjoy the banter.


Yep exactly some British comedians love hecklers. People like Al Murray and Peter Kay are experts in dealing with them and do it in a way that they take the piss out of them without being rude. And as much as I don't like Jimmy Carr's humour (For our American friends he is pretty much the British Chris Rock) he also does an outstanding job of dealing with hecklers.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 30, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep exactly some British comedians love hecklers. People like Al Murray and Peter Kay are experts in dealing with them and do it in a way that they take the piss out of them without being rude. And as much as I don't like Jimmy Carr's humour (For our American friends he is pretty much the British Chris Rock) he also does an outstanding job of dealing with hecklers.


Hahahaaaa!
Eh, Jimmy Carr is funny... I guess humor is subjective.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 30, 2022)

I think from a woman perspective this is a step up for men defending their spouse. Yeah sure its an assault crime and whiteknights will read out their moral laws. But this is what gets you laid 100% of the time lol or atleast mend a bad relationship.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 30, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hahahaaaa!
> Eh, Jimmy Carr is funny... I guess humor is subjective.


The problem with Carr is he goes way too far. Look at his 10 most offensive jokes Video on YouTube. Like 8 out of the 10 jokes are about him fucking children. There is a fine line of acceptable and unacceptable humour and old Jimmy doesn't slightly step over it he takes a run and long jumps over the line. When he is presenting quiz shows he is actually quite funny it's just his stand up comedy shows that I don't like.


----------



## Viri (Mar 30, 2022)

Let's just hope Will Smith's wife won't remove his window from his shed, and shut off his internet for a month, because he laughed at the joke at first.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 30, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Second, in various places I see people refer to Will's incident as being similar to Kanye's.  It makes me wonder how everyone would have reacted if Kanye slapped Taylor Swift across the face.


As someone who dislikes both, I would hope for Mutual Assured Destruction of each other.



subcon959 said:


> Regardless of how anyone feels about the incident itself, it should be plain to see that this sort of behaviour shouldn't be acceptable for celebrities just like it wouldn't have been if a random person had done it. The whole thing stank of privilege and I really hope it was staged otherwise everything is more fucked than I thought.


I have a somewhat opposite view of the matter and that the incident just shows how celebrities are just as human and flawed as the rest of us. People do not always want someone who is so flawless they are made of the highest grade of cardboard. They want people that they can relate with, or hell people that can at least understand their motives. 

Plus there is nothing privilege about this, it was a guy slapping another guy on stage and they resolved their issues after the fact. Not a drunken Mel Gibson on the road getting arrested while calling out Jewish people only for it to not really affect his standing in life or his career.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Mar 30, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> I think from a woman perspective this is a step up for men defending their spouse. Yeah sure its an assault crime and whiteknights will read out their moral laws. But this is what gets you laid 100% of the time lol or atleast mend a bad relationship.



Are you kidding? Violence is a step up? I'd personally want no part of any woman who felt that way.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 30, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Are you kidding? Violence is a step up? I'd personally want no part of any woman who felt that way.


Yeah you wont have a woman at all with that narrative. Its not about the violence its standing up/defending the ppl you love that cant defend themselves in any circumstance. Could he handled that situation better?... hell yes, but his wife saw a hero that night.

My fav meme btw


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 30, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Are you kidding? Violence is a step up? I'd personally want no part of any woman who felt that way.


A slap is not an act of violence, its an act of physical aggression at most, confrontation at least. Come back to me when the slap becomes a pile of fists, kicks, stomping, a knife or a firearm.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 30, 2022)

Jada isn't a damsel in distress, lol.  Will Smith is.  Who's gonna stand up for him?


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> A slap is not an act of violence


I couldn't disagree more, and to be honest I didn't even think it was a subjective issue. Isn't it violence when a husband slaps his wife? What about if a parent slaps a little kid? I don't see the value in diminishing the act to just a display of aggression.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2022)

Last I checked, getting offended by a joke doesn't justify one to be a dick and assault someone.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 30, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> A slap is not an act of violence, its an act of physical aggression at most, confrontation at least. Come back to me when the slap becomes a pile of fists, kicks, stomping, a knife or a firearm.


Not a fan of this, but it has enough legal references to perhaps straighten your misconceptions.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 30, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I couldn't disagree more, and to be honest I didn't even think it was a subjective issue. Isn't it violence when a husband slaps his wife? What about if a parent slaps a little kid? I don't see the value in diminishing the act to just a display of aggression.


Assault ≠ Violence, also its not my place to determine or step in on what other people's arguments are and if they turn physical. If you want to be the type of person that willingly does so I say good luck, because a slap can easily evolve into a punch or something more if you want to but into other people's affairs. Also kids getting slapped because they do something wrong is literally nothing to me. Is it bad that it happens? Sure it is, absolutely. But back in the day that's how you kept kids in line, especially before you had prescription drugs to do that for them.

I was probably one of the last kids to grow up in that era were slapping was still accepted and I was on meds for my ADHD later on to help control the more "energetic and out of control" aspects of me. Honestly speaking as much as it sucked it helped straighten me out and focus on how to be not to mention know the difference between respect and disrespect. Considering how a lot of kids are these days, perhaps we have not found anything successful enough to replace the old ways given the amount of general disrespect they give off now. I feel bad for parents these days, I really do.



sarkwalvein said:


> Not a fan of this, but it has enough legal references to perhaps straighten your misconceptions.



A good enough lawyer can sue anyone for anything or get your ass out of anything if the price is right. Hell a burglar can sue a homeowner for defending his home from break in. The only truth to any misconception of law is that the one with more money and a better lawyer typically wins.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 30, 2022)

@WiiMiiSwitch assualted Chris Rock! I knew he was involved! 

Hey @Alexander1970  and @Hayato213 , Look what I found out!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 30, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch assualted Chris Rock! I knew he was involved!
> 
> Hey @Alexander1970  and @Hayato213 , Look what I found out!


HOW DID YOU KNOW


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 30, 2022)

It looked staged, but entertaining considering the Oscars are trash nowadays.

This made me appreciate Wrestling ever so more, and especially that one time with Donald Trump. A president who took part in WWE. heh


----------



## Stone_Wings (Mar 30, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah you wont have a woman at all with that narrative. Its not about the violence its standing up/defending the ppl you love that cant defend themselves in any circumstance. Could he handled that situation better?... hell yes, but his wife saw a hero that night.



First off, I am in no need of a woman. I also have children and grandchildren. So about that... "You wont have a woman" jab. And even if those things weren't the case, any woman that would support your point of view is a woman that I would have absolutely zero interest in. I have values. Any person that sees violence as an act of heroism is as trashy of a person as the one who commits the violence.



Dr_Faustus said:


> Assault ≠ Violence, also its not my place to determine or step in on what other people's arguments are and if they turn physical. If you want to be the type of person that willingly does so I say good luck, because a slap can easily evolve into a punch or something more if you want to but into other people's affairs. Also kids getting slapped because they do something wrong is literally nothing to me. Is it bad that it happens? Sure it is, absolutely. But back in the day that's how you kept kids in line, especially before you had prescription drugs to do that for them.
> 
> I was probably one of the last kids to grow up in that era were slapping was still accepted and I was on meds for my ADHD later on to help control the more "energetic and out of control" aspects of me. Honestly speaking as much as it sucked it helped straighten me out and focus on how to be not to mention know the difference between respect and disrespect. Considering how a lot of kids are these days, perhaps we have not found anything successful enough to replace the old ways given the amount of general disrespect they give off now. I feel bad for parents these days, I really do.



What in the holy hell? LMFAO! One of the last kids to grow up in that era where slapping was still accepted? Uh, I'm nearly 20 years older than you. Just because your lived in a dysfunctional home doesn't mean slapping was the normal thing to do and just accepted by everyone. Slapping being accepted is not and was not the norm. Just because your parents slapped you around, doesn't mean it was normal in your "era". And it helped you straighten out? Okay, I guess. If having to take meds later for "energetic and out of control" aspects of yourself, I wouldn't say it helped you out. If anything, it's the cause. Stop acting like violence in any form is somehow normal, or was normal in whatever imaginary "era" you grew up in.



Dr_Faustus said:


> A slap is not an act of violence, its an act of physical aggression at most, confrontation at least. Come back to me when the slap becomes a pile of fists, kicks, stomping, a knife or a firearm.



Physical aggression is not violence? Have you used a dictionary lately? Have you looked into any actual law regarding this? Because you have zero idea what you're talking about.


----------



## impeeza (Mar 30, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I didn't watch the ceremony (who did?) and didn't even remember it was on, but I read about the altercation the next day. There is still an uncensored clip of it on Youtube at the time of this post..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



completely agree is a stage, but that is show, the business show.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 30, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> First off, I am in no need of a woman. I also have children and grandchildren. So about that... "You wont have a woman" jab. And even if those things weren't the case, any woman that would support your point of view is a woman that I would have absolutely zero interest in. I have values. Any person that sees violence as an act of heroism is as trashy of a person as the one who commits the violence.


Good for you, but I mean if you have no interest in women then you most likely have no interest in what they appreciate of what a man does for them.... So my point isn't going to reach your understanding at all. Im not saying a woman wants us to kill for them.... its to show that they are worth fighting for. Have you ever watched Mulan and heard the song? lol If someone made fun of my mom they will get punched in the face lol shes old and has health issues fuck I care whats violence or not.

If your children were harmed by some random scumbag don't sit there and tell me an act of violence isn't necessary. All of us had been through this situation before in our lives atleast im honest about it behind my keyboard Stone_Wings..... I think the masses just want to see multi millionaires fail at something meanwhile normal ppl get killed daily for similar acts but in extreme conditions and not on live televisions.
*"Any person that sees violence as an act of heroism is as trashy of a person as the one who commits the violence."*
Tell that to the Ukraine soldiers and civilians trying to defend their homes, family, and their lives from Russia. The policemen who have to shootdown armed criminals to save another life. Thats a bigotry insult to their cause just to win an argument.


----------



## veggav (Mar 30, 2022)

A man rely on his fists when the brain can't come up with nothing better.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2022)

My take on this is pretty simple: Will Smith is a little bitch.  He won't throw hands with any of the dudes sleeping with his wife, but he shows no hesitation to throw hands with someone he knows can't fight back in that moment.  And _after_ laughing at Chris Rock's joke, to boot. If your wife is putting you in a position where you feel like assault/battery in a public setting is your only good option, it's time for a divorce.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 31, 2022)

Tupac was with Jada before Will.  Will will always be second-class in his own marriage.  Every year, Hollywood, politics, and mainstream media is realizing the vision of The Aristrocrats.  Or at least, it's becoming more publicized.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Tupac was with Jada before Will. Will will always be second-class in his own marriage.


To be fair, there are probably very few guys on this planet that can fill Tupac's shoes.  All the more reason Smith should've married someone else.



tabzer said:


> Every year, Hollywood, politics, and mainstream media is realizing the vision of The Aristrocrats. Or at least, it's becoming more publicized.


Lol you might be behind the times, but I'm pretty sure the entire internet has known what cuckoldry is since it first came online.  Most millionaires and billionaires for sure have some weird kinks, but I doubt that one in particular occurs more in them than it does the general public.  Most people don't try to advertise this stuff, "elites" included.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 31, 2022)

Xzi said:


> To be fair, there are probably very few guys on this planet that can fill Tupac's shoes.  All the more reason Smith should've married someone else.


That was the point.



Xzi said:


> Most people don't try to advertise this stuff, "elites" included.


That was also the point.  If you'd be kind to notice, I didn't say "the internet" or "people in their personal lives".


----------



## JayBae (Mar 31, 2022)

Davycrockof said:


> not going to lie, but who here never wanted to slap chris rock across the face?


TBH, I've never once wanted to slap him, cause I'm not a baby and understand humor. Would be like getting pissed over a yo momma joke.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2022)

tabzer said:


> That was also the point.  If you'd be kind to notice, I didn't say "the internet" or "people in their personal lives".


Alright, your wording was just confusing.  Much of Hollywood and the political sphere would be considered "aristocrats" themselves, rather than being puppets to other millionaires/billionaires.  Also never thought I'd catch you of all people making a statement that essentially boils down to "oligarchs = bad."


----------



## tabzer (Mar 31, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Alright, your wording was just confusing.  Much of Hollywood and the political sphere would be considered "aristocrats" themselves, rather than being puppets to other millionaires/billionaires.  Also never thought I'd catch you of all people making a statement that essentially boils down to "oligarchs = bad."


Interesting, ok.  When I said "The Aristocrats" I'm referring to the Hollywood pervert joke that seems more prophetic than ever.

Good or bad, I'm not trying to be morally superior.  These things exist and they annoy me.  But they exist, and there is a reason they exist.  To call them bad doesn't change anything. and more often than not, calling them bad is a distraction from seeing my own contribution to their existence.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 31, 2022)

Jada Smith is a completely disgusting human being (along with their kids) and even if she wasn't, her bald black ass isn't a unique condition since millions around the world are just as bald or even completely bald more than her. If Chris Rock just plain insulted her, like called her a slut or whore (which she is), I could kind of understand Will slapping him, even if it wasn't right, but for a light hearted joke in which even will laughed at before his wife gave him the stink eye and he had to "go do something"? Please, Will, grow some balls, or take the ones your wife stole from you back you pathetic cuck.

As you can probably tell, it was funny to me at first, but I'm kinda tired of hearing this, the same old thing, and it's only been 3 or 4 days since. But hey, here's hoping for a battle royale in which all the celebs are pitted against each other and kill each other until only one remains.


----------



## JayBae (Mar 31, 2022)

Chris Rock is more popular than ever right now, this slap was the best thing that could have happen to him! He sold out his show after this, and has many on his side. Just crazy will smith playing the victum when he str8 up assaulted Chris Rock.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2022)

tabzer said:


> When I said "The Aristocrats" I'm referring to the Hollywood pervert joke that seems more prophetic than ever.


Millionaires and billionaires certainly get away with more sexual assault/rape than your average Joe, but that's not exclusive to Hollywood.  It's just the nature of a capitalist system.



tabzer said:


> To call them bad doesn't change anything. and more often than not, calling them bad is a distraction from seeing my own contribution to their existence.


That's beyond silly, I guarantee that filthy rich people would still exist at this point in time even if you did not.  There is no ethical consumption under capitalism, but it's pointless to sit around feeling guilty about your part in that; and it's definitely not a good excuse for failing to call out actions that are ethically/morally reprehensible in other ways.


----------



## JayBae (Mar 31, 2022)

Xzi said:


> capitalism


I don't think it's just capitalism, being other contries that aren't that have the same issues, and it usually just relates to how powerful or rich they are, and you don't always need capitalism to get that.


----------



## cracker (Mar 31, 2022)

JayBae said:


> I don't think it's just capitalism, being other contries that aren't that have the same issues, and it usually just relates to how powerful or rich they are, and you don't always need capitalism to get that.



Maybe capitalism + imperialism?


----------



## JayBae (Mar 31, 2022)

cracker said:


> Maybe capitalism + imperialism?


I think it's just being rich and empowered in general. Curruption always lays in power and money.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2022)

JayBae said:


> I don't think it's just capitalism, being other contries that aren't that have the same issues, and it usually just relates to how powerful or rich they are, and you don't always need capitalism to get that.


It's oligarchy, and true, capitalism isn't the only economic system that produces oligarchs, but it does seem to outpace most others in terms of speed of production.  We've got far more Bezoses and Musks than Russia has Putins or China has Xi Jinpings.  Not to mention that modern-day Russia and China are also capitalist countries anyway.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 31, 2022)

Xzi said:


> It's just the nature of a capitalist system.



It's in the nature of people who lust for power.  You can call "the system" whatever you want.  Blaming capitalism is an example of failing to address the issue.



Xzi said:


> That's beyond silly, I guarantee that filthy rich people would still exist at this point in time even if you did not. There is no ethical consumption under capitalism, but it's pointless to sit around feeling guilty about your part in that; and it's definitely not a good excuse for failing to call out actions that are ethically/morally reprehensible in other ways.



It's not up to me to end their existence, and to "call them out" would only scrutinize myself and embolden the current, already corrupt system.  The best thing I could do is replace the system with something better, and that would start with me and how I live my life.  I don't feel guilty.  I just don't see the reward.  It is, admittedly, hypocritical of me to participate in this thread.  But, calling them bad does what?  Appeal to their hearts and encourage real change?  It seems to just tighten the collective noose.  I'm not interested in a society whose motivation is driven by popular appeal and saving face.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Blaming capitalism is an example of failing to address the issue.


As individuals it's not within our power to address systemic issues directly.  Literally all we can do is voice our displeasure with them through various means and methods.



tabzer said:


> The best thing I could do is replace the system with something better, and that would start with me and how I live my life.


That's just playing make believe, these issues don't go away simply because you choose to bury your head in the sand.



tabzer said:


> I just don't see the reward.


The reward for developing yourself into a good person with a strong moral/ethical foundation?  It would probably make your mother proud, for one.  I won't put a gun to your head though, it just seems like you get nine-tenths of the way to an epiphany in a lot of these discussions and then drop the transmission out throwing your brain into reverse.


----------



## Davycrockof (Mar 31, 2022)

TBH its his voice that does it for me


----------



## cracker (Mar 31, 2022)

Davycrockof said:


> TBH its his voice that does it for me



As a person with misophonia I can totally get that.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 31, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> What in the holy hell? LMFAO! One of the last kids to grow up in that era where slapping was still accepted? Uh, I'm nearly 20 years older than you. Just because your lived in a dysfunctional home doesn't mean slapping was the normal thing to do and just accepted by everyone. Slapping being accepted is not and was not the norm. Just because your parents slapped you around, doesn't mean it was normal in your "era". And it helped you straighten out? Okay, I guess. If having to take meds later for "energetic and out of control" aspects of yourself, I wouldn't say it helped you out. If anything, it's the cause. Stop acting like violence in any form is somehow normal, or was normal in whatever imaginary "era" you grew up in.


I guess someone grew up in a more privileged household eh? Or perhaps one of those west coast alternative lifestyle families? You are not the standard example unfortunately, as again I was not the only one from my era nor was I the last. Hell, I even got slapped around before by my father for mouthing off at him in a baseball game I was in. Did anyone speak up or stop him? Hell no, in fact despite everything they asked him to come and co-coach the team in the future. Mind you this was when I was 10 at the time so...1999? Sounds about right. Again it was fairly normal still, but it was also the turning point where the mentality of it started to change among some groups and families, It just did not reach my region yet.

Perhaps basing your own limited scope experience of life on others is not a good idea, as your baseline for what constitutes as normal does not reflect the rest of the world or the reality they live in. Step out from your pampered life and step into what the real world has to offer for the rest of us living at the time.  



Stone_Wings said:


> Physical aggression is not violence? Have you used a dictionary lately? Have you looked into any actual law regarding this? Because you have zero idea what you're talking about.



By that logic a flick behind the ear can be considered a form of violence then. Sure with enough money and a good lawyer though this can be fact. Is that what you are trying to say? Because if so then you are just proving my point about the over sensitivity of the concept. People used to be able to handle better back in the day, but I guess they are just made of glass now. (Or more realistically, they just want to sue everyone around them into the ground for money.)

I know where this conversation is going, and for the sake of not having this turn into some twisted semi-political back and forth on how two different people grew up in two different life scenarios I am walking away from this. I have made my statements on the matter and its clear that your mentality was brought up in more fortunate and nurturing scenarios where I was brought up in more realistic and harsh scenarios. Despite everything I got most of what I wanted out of life as an adult and I am fortunate of that. If you can respect that then the conversation is over, but if you can't then it just proves the original point I was making, and that you have no respect for others or how they were raised..


----------



## tabzer (Mar 31, 2022)

Xzi said:


> As individuals it's not within our power to address systemic issues directly. Literally all we can do is voice our displeasure with them through various means and methods.


This does not address my point or the original claim that you made.  It's just a pivot away from it.  Blaming capitalism for greed and exploitation is not blaming greed and exploitation or anything close to a cause of it.



Xzi said:


> That's just playing make believe, these issues don't go away simply because you choose to bury your head in the sand.



Where is it implied that by creating a better system one is to ignore the faults of the current.  As you suggested before, our powers seem limited.  Understanding limits and doing what you can is proactive, not passive.  New, and better systems obsolete older archaic systems by design.



Xzi said:


> The reward for developing yourself into a good person with a strong moral/ethical foundation? It would probably make your mother proud, for one. I won't put a gun to your head though, it just seems like you get nine-tenths of the way to an epiphany in a lot of these discussions and then drop the transmission out throwing your brain into reverse.



I don't see the reward about bitching about capitalism and trying to deeply embed yourself  into the grid.  You may call that making yourself a better person.  I call it bullshit.


----------



## Viri (Mar 31, 2022)

Did Jussie Smollett claim Will Smith assaulted him yet?


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2022)

I heard that the Academy did ask Will Smith to leave after the incident and he refused.. wtf


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 31, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I heard that the Academy did ask Will Smith to leave after the incident and he refused.. wtf


You don't tell black people what to do, they tell YOU what to do.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Stone_Wings (Mar 31, 2022)

"I'd like to publicly apologize...... on Instagram."


----------



## Viri (Apr 1, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I heard that the Academy did ask Will Smith to leave after the incident and he refused.. wtf


The only people who tell him what to do, is his wife, and his wife's bf.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I heard that the Academy did ask Will Smith to leave after the incident and he refused.. wtf



US actor Will Smith (53) has announced his resignation from the film academy as a result of the slap in the face at the Oscars. His behavior at the awards ceremony was "shocking, painful and inexcusable," the Oscar winner wrote on Friday.





What fucks me up: Do something first and then don't take responsibility for it. Rather backtrack - what a shitty Company / Society of wimps and hypocrites.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 2, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> US actor Will Smith (53) has announced his resignation from the film academy as a result of the slap in the face at the Oscars. His behavior at the awards ceremony was "shocking, painful and inexcusable," the Oscar winner wrote on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good. Now he should return the Oscar and retire from all forms of entertainment. His music and movies all suck anyway.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 2, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Good. Now he should return the Oscar and retire from all forms of entertainment. His music and movies all suck anyway.


I think the current state of affairs is more than enough.
He knows he fucked up.
He has acknowledged it and apologized.
And more important there have been consequences, he will not be able to attend any academy related event in the near future.
He may work on his behavior, he may improve in his conduct, he may again be part of the academy after this in the future, and that is all ok. Only thing that is important from my point of view is that there have been consequences signaling that this type of conduct is not acceptable.

No need for further penalizations like returning Oscars or retiring, only work on changing for the better.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 2, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> And more important there have been consequences, he will not be able to attend any academy related event in the near future.


You are too kind.  Really.  I'm sure that's what people would expect, but where is the truth in that?  AFAIK he can still win awards and still get nominated.  He just can't vote or get free screeners.  But it's okay because he's Jada's pet +1, and she will give him whatever he _needs _as long as he serves her well.

You know what kind of thing I would expect in an apology?  An alternative of how he should have reacted.  Otherwise it's lip service and the current example is still what remains.  Maybe I missed it, so please let me know.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 2, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Good. Now he should return the Oscar and retire from all forms of entertainment. His music and movies all suck anyway.


He can keep the Oscar, for all I care.  He should just divorce Jada.  The only business they have together is creepy bullshit anyway.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> He can keep the Oscar, for all I care.  He should just divorce Jada.  The only business they have together is creepy bullshit anyway.


Considering how he married her in the first place, I don't think he's' any better than she is. One of the reasons I think they're still together is because I forget exactly where he said it, in an interview maybe, but he didn't want to portray the negative stereotype of black fathers not being in the family? Or his father wasn't around and he wanted to be around? I forget which. So he's trying hard to make it work? But the problem is, she's trash, their kids are beyond trash, and it's just a train wreck all around.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 2, 2022)

Pfizer cosponsored the Oscars and then announced their alopecia drug after this incident raised awareness of the condition through the media followup.

Alopecia is also among the 9 pages of 1294 vaccine side effects revealed in Pfizer documents released by the FDA, so there's a possibility of more cases/demand for treatment than before.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8673931/


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Pfizer cosponsored the Oscars and then announced their alopecia drug after this incident raised awareness of the condition through the media followup.
> 
> Alopecia is also among the 9 pages of 1294 vaccine side effects revealed in Pfizer documents released by the FDA, so there's a possibility of more cases/demand for treatment than before.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8673931/


Only 2 cases listed did not have a pre-existing condition linked to hair loss, that we know of. There's a possibility that they most like likely had existing genetics towards hair loss since both were males. One of the cases listed stated the person was already experienced hair loss after contracting Covid. But with a sample size of only 9 people, it seems like this isn't as big of an issue as you would like people to believe. Even the reported amount is extremely low compared to how many people have been vaccinated. This isn't to say side effects don't happen but it is to say that these appear to be connected to pre-existing conditions and people need to talk to their doctors to make an informed choice.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Apr 4, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Good. Now he should return the Oscar and retire from all forms of entertainment. His music and movies all suck anyway.


He's still a better and more entertaining actor more than half of the newer actors out there today. 

I would say the same about Chris Rock as well, but he has not been in anything as an actor since before the 2010's, I am still kinda perplexed how he got a spot in the Oscars this year, but then again the Oscars kinda exist in their own reality existing outside of time and space. Still a infinitely better act than anything else there, especially compared to the dreadful Amy Schumer.

People can be high and mighty about this shit all they want and either pick sides or try to condemn Smith, but the truth is this event will literally be the only thing remembered about this Award show for years to come until they decide to dismantle the show due to ratings being so piss poor when younger people give absolutely no fucks about these kinds of shows anymore aside from when the host or comedian comes on and tries to shake apart the Hollywood circlejerk in the public eye for the sake of comedy (Thank you Ricky Gervais). 

I can understand why people think its faked, because this was the most exciting thing that has happened on a show like this in years if not decades. Its not at all fake, but it gave the awards more attention now than it has ever had in probably 20-30 years. I wouldn't be surprised that in a few years they will patch things up behind the curtain and be paid an absurd amount of money for both of them to show up again at an awards show and do an act together just for the sake of drawing attention. That is PR that will just generate good will and eyes for everyone.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 4, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> He's still a better and more entertaining actor more than half of the newer actors out there today.
> 
> I would say the same about Chris Rock as well, but he has not been in anything as an actor since before the 2010's, I am still kinda perplexed how he got a spot in the Oscars this year, but then again the Oscars kinda exist in their own reality existing outside of time and space. Still a infinitely better act than anything else there, especially compared to the dreadful Amy Schumer.
> 
> ...



Wardrobe malfunction.  It's an industry hazard.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 4, 2022)

Well atleast we can all agree that Will is nominated for the best 2022 Meme Awards am I right?


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 4, 2022)

you could look at this like Oscar From Shark Tale Slaps Marty The Zebra from Madagascar.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2022)

So it's okay for his wife to fuck whoever she wants, but making fun of hair loss? That crosses the line! What a dumbass lol.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 5, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Only 2 cases listed did not have a pre-existing condition linked to hair loss, that we know of. There's a possibility that they most like likely had existing genetics towards hair loss since both were males. One of the cases listed stated the person was already experienced hair loss after contracting Covid. But with a sample size of only 9 people, it seems like this isn't as big of an issue as you would like people to believe. Even the reported amount is extremely low compared to how many people have been vaccinated. This isn't to say side effects don't happen but it is to say that these appear to be connected to pre-existing conditions and people need to talk to their doctors to make an informed choice.


That's just the closest thing to any sort of official investigation into the matter. You can go look at thousands of reports between the VAERS and WHO adverse event databases as well. And again, it's just Pfizer saying their product causes this, so how could anyone possibly get this idea? You'd have to take that up with them, not me. 

If you look at the list of side effects in the Pfizer data dump, you'll see many that are related to preexisting conditions that would normally be kept in check by healthy t-cell function. Immune erosion from their vaccine allows many of these to breakout.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 5, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> He's still a better and more entertaining actor more than half of the newer actors out there today.



I respectfully disagree 100%.  Imo he's NEVER been a good actor. I can't think of a single movie of his I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> That's just the closest thing to any sort of official investigation into the matter. You can go look at thousands of reports between the VAERS and WHO adverse event databases as well. And again, it's just Pfizer saying their product causes this, so how could anyone possibly get this idea? You'd have to take that up with them, not me.
> 
> If you look at the list of side effects in the Pfizer data dump, you'll see many that are related to preexisting conditions that would normally be kept in check by healthy t-cell function. Immune erosion from their vaccine allows many of these to breakout.


Side effects of medication happen and will continue to unfold as the medication becomes regularly used. This is just the nature of medicine and science. No matter how many control studies happen, there will always be new or unique side effects that show up when introduced to the general public. This is much akin to glitches in video games being discovered after the game's release. There are countless pre-existing conditions that can never be accounted for and will show up when a medication is in the general population. Using myself as an example, I recently had some of my medication changed to a different method. After less than a week, I found I was allergic to the new method and needed to be switched back to the old. This is the kind of issue that can only be accounted for after the fact and it's common with all forms of medication. There's no such thing as "immune erosion" from vaccines
https://factcheck.afp.com/http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.afp.com%2F9UM9CC-1
https://www.reuters.com/article/fac...vaccines-cause-immunodeficiency-idUSL1N2UM1C7
If there is, provide evidence. But there isn't because the claims are fake science. In fact, actual studies have proven the complete opposite.
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/34103407/

Please stop spreading false claims if you can't back them up.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Side effects of medication happen and will continue to unfold as the medication becomes regularly used. This is just the nature of medicine and science. No matter how many control studies happen, there will always be new or unique side effects that show up when introduced to the general public. This is much akin to glitches in video games being discovered after the game's release. There are countless pre-existing conditions that can never be accounted for and will show up when a medication is in the general population. Using myself as an example, I recently had some of my medication changed to a different method. After less than a week, I found I was allergic to the new method and needed to be switched back to the old. This is the kind of issue that can only be accounted for after the fact and it's common with all forms of medication. There's no such thing as "immune erosion" from vaccines
> https://factcheck.afp.com/http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.afp.com%2F9UM9CC-1
> https://www.reuters.com/article/fac...vaccines-cause-immunodeficiency-idUSL1N2UM1C7
> If there is, provide evidence. But there isn't because the claims are fake science. In fact, actual studies have proven the complete opposite.
> ...


The Alopecia link with the Pfizer sponsoring the Oscars and a potential "performance" because they are releasing a new drug for it would not surprise me.  These people are paid to lie.  It's their job.

As for immunity...  Your sources say the claim is wrong on the basis that there is no data.  But there is already "expert" concern that the body maybe taxed by boosters being too frequent.  There are also other many other considerations if you are interested in entertaining thought, as opposed to narrative control.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...shots-risk-overloading-immune-system-ema-says

If you are going to respond to me, tag me in one of the many Covid threads with your response so we can shift over there.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/34103407/

This link doesn't even address the point that's being discussed.  It only indicates that the vaccine works for a specific protein formation, absent in many variants.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> So it's okay for his wife to fuck whoever she wants, but making fun of hair loss? That crosses the line! What a dumbass lol.


He made fun of her GI Jane looking appearance, who didn't suffer hair loss.  Maybe he thought she was making a fashion statement.  Many people are associating malicious intent in his joke on the premise he knew she was suffering a medical situation. Can you answer that he did?  Do you even honestly suspect that he did?  Despite that, it was not a funny joke, but he is a comedian and that was the joke.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 5, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> you could look at this like Oscar From Shark Tale Slaps Marty The Zebra from Madagascar.


With all the Multiversing goin round... This blew my mind


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2022)

tabzer said:


> He made fun of her GI Jane looking appearance, who didn't suffer hair loss.  Maybe he thought she was making a fashion statement.  Many people are associating malicious intent in his joke on the premise he knew she was suffering a medical situation. Can you answer that he did?  Do you even honestly suspect that he did?  Despite that, it was not a funny joke, but he is a comedian and that was the joke.



But he's okay with her having sex with other guys? Yeah, still a dick move to assault someone, maybe he should've had handled it like an adult and talked it out, you know, instead of  being a p*ssy?

Last I checked, hitting someone over a joke isn't protected under the constitution.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 6, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> But he's okay with her having sex with other guys? Yeah, still a dick move to assault someone, maybe he should've had handled it like an adult and talked it out, you know, instead of  being a p*ssy?
> 
> Last I checked, hitting someone over a joke isn't protected under the constitution.



I was saying his joke wasn't like,"haha you shave your head because you are sick".  He could have thought she was trying to look cool.  There's a difference between making fun of someone who for something they do vs making fun of someone because they have an issue.

*I am still having trouble understanding you.  I thought you were criticizing Chris Rock, but now it seems like it's a critique against Will.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> I respectfully disagree 100%.  Imo he's NEVER been a good actor. I can't think of a single movie of his I've ever enjoyed.


Really? None of the MIB Trilogy, Wild Wild West, Bad Boys or even The Fresh Prince? To each their own then I suppose.

Enemy of the State is still one of my top favorite movies, that much I will say.




the_randomizer said:


> But he's okay with her having sex with other guys? Yeah, still a dick move to assault someone, maybe he should've had handled it like an adult and talked it out, you know, instead of  being a p*ssy?
> 
> Last I checked, hitting someone over a joke isn't protected under the constitution.



I think you missed the whole thing where he basically is unable to break away from his toxic relationship to his wife because he does not want to be like his father and leave his family. He is literally mentally stuck in wanting to stay in this relationship because he wants to be there for his kids and for them to not grow up without a father figure. Its not so much that he is okay with the situation as it is something he just has to deal with and Jada has no problem taking advantage of him over it. Guy is literally in a hell that he can't break himself away from. 

Also calling someone that for straight up hitting someone? That's usually the opposite mentality, most of the time you are considered that for _choosing to do nothing at all. _Also calling someone that is usually asking for themselves to get hit as well. Learn some goddamn respect for your fellow person.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 6, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Really? None of the MIB Trilogy, Wild Wild West, Bad Boys or even The Fresh Prince? To each their own then I suppose.
> 
> Enemy of the State is still one of my top favorite movies, that much I will say.


Will Smith, at one time, said Wild Wild West was his worst movie.  He chose to do it instead of being lead in the Matrix.  That's gotta be the epitomy of disappointment.

MiB 1 + 2 and Independence Day are my favorites.  I liked Fresh Prince.

As for being a good actor though, he always acted like himself, in all of those things.   Being yourself doesn't make a good actor imo.  He's funny and flamboyant, but he can also be very cringe when he tries to oversell his anger.  Imagine him as Neo.  That would be interesting.  As seen in the Oscars, even if it was real drama and not staged, he still had trouble convincing me that he honestly believed Chris Rock to be the problem.

He lacks depth.  But before Jada and his fucked up family, he had a way of bringing an easy going atmosphere to the table.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Will Smith, at one time, said Wild Wild West was his worst movie.  He chose to do it instead of being lead in the Matrix.  That's gotta be the epitomy of disappointment.
> 
> MiB 1 + 2 and Independence Day are my favorites.  I liked Fresh Prince.
> 
> As for being a good actor though, he always acted like himself, in all of those things.   He's funny and flamboyant, but he can also be very cringe when he tries to oversell his anger.  Imagine him as Neo.  That would be interesting.


That reminds me of his acting in After Earth, which was not his best suit being serious. Not saying he can't do emotion at a time when needed, but being too serious does not feel like its his strong suit in acting. 

Also him as Neo would have been a weird but not far out concept. Might have been a harder pill to swallow than Keanu but not impossible to see done. I mean hell we almost got Nic Cage as Superman in the same decade, It could have worked even if weird. I would have loved to see what these alternate outcomes would have looked like if they did come to fruition.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 6, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> That reminds me of his acting in After Earth, which was not his best suit being serious. Not saying he can't do emotion at a time when needed, but being too serious does not feel like its his strong suit in acting.
> 
> Also him as Neo would have been a weird but not far out concept. Might have been a harder pill to swallow than Keanu but not impossible to see done. I mean hell we almost got Nic Cage as Superman in the same decade, It could have worked even if weird. I would have loved to see what these alternate outcomes would have looked like if they did come to fruition.


Yeah.  I think we kind of  know what to expect when we imagine how Will would perform in a role, and I kind of like that about him.  My point is that a good actor would surprise us and compel us into a place we've never been.

I have trouble imagining Will as Neo though.  I think I would have been less blown away by the philosophic undertones and more "yeah Will is a cool".  I think I do prefer Keanu, but we can't really know.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 6, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Really? None of the MIB Trilogy, Wild Wild West, Bad Boys or even The Fresh Prince? To each their own then I suppose.
> 
> Enemy of the State is still one of my top favorite movies, that much I will say.



Yes. I'm completely serious. I don't like Fresh Prince, MiB, Bad Boys, Enemy of the State, Independence Day, I Robot, I Am Legend, etc. Notta. I think he's a horrible actor. Have never seen the appeal at all.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 8, 2022)

The Academy gave him a 10 year ban.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 9, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> The Academy gave him a 10 year ban.


Why don't they just give him another award?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Why don't they just give him another award?


Well he can still be nominated and potentially win an Oscar in the next ten years he has only been banned from attending the Oscar Ceremony.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...NNED-Oscars-10-years-slapping-Chris-Rock.html


----------



## tabzer (Apr 9, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Well he can still be nominated and potentially win an Oscar in the next ten years he has only been banned from attending the Oscar Ceremony.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...NNED-Oscars-10-years-slapping-Chris-Rock.html


I meant why don't they just give him another award for the performance he made at the award ceremony instead of banning him.  I was being irreverent.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I meant why don't they just give him another award for the performance he made at the award ceremony instead of banning him.  I was being irreverent.


It's been a long day and the meaning of your comment woooshed right over my head lol. It is kind of funny to me that a 10 year ban affects Smith in absolutely no way as I very much doubt he will would have ever attended the Oscars ceremony again anyway. Its kind of a no punishment punishment.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 9, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> The Academy gave him a 10 year ban.


And I'm sure Will Smith is shattered beyond belief over it. Oh well, it'll give him more time to find where his wife hid his balls from.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 10, 2022)

Look likes Will Smith cast as any characters will not appear on upcoming new movies (maybe replaced with other actors) very soon....


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Apr 11, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> Look likes Will Smith cast as any characters will not appear on upcoming new movies (maybe replaced with other actors) very soon....


Id highly doubt that. His actions are of minimal results/consequences. Usually those who get replaced/recasted in roles are those who are usually convicted of Sexual assault, which is a whole other thing entirely. Having a hair trigger for anger is not going to ruin your career. Otherwise people like Christian Bale would have had their careers end ages ago lol.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2022)

We've all been lied to anyway... 
Here's the uncensored truth:


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 13, 2022)

No, here's the REAL truth no one wants you to see!


----------

